# First 20km- boots?



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So my gelding Rocco and I are doing our first 20km intro ride in a month and half...
I don't want to shoe him, he has fantastic feet never crack etc however I understand the terrain in these sorts of rides can be somewhat intense ...
So my next thought was trying him in hoof boots, just one he's two fronts to starts with ..
Now I was wondering of anyone has had any experience with these they could share or recommend certain types etc...
Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

No one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey RB, have a look here:

http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/renegade-hoof-boots-339666/

If you want to know more after that, scroll right down the bottom of the page to the box with hyperlinks to similar links, and / or do a general "hoof boots" search (entry field top left of page header).

And if you have more questions after that, post them here!  It's just that these kind of topics get done to death here and then people can't be bothered to write everything all over again when a similar question is asked.

Personally I think it's a good idea to put boots on your horse for your upcoming ride, as you may encounter terrain that can be tough on the hooves, and because stone bruising is no fun when it happens. If you do decide to go for boots, start using them a couple of weeks beforehand so you and your horse are used to them. If you end up with Renegades (which are well worth what seems like a high price compared to other brands, as they stay on very reliably at speed and in difficult conditions and last for years) then the factory-inbuilt cushioning option (which is an extra) is also well worth it for your front boots, and superior to any loose cushioning pad system I've used.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

On my experienced endurance horses, I do all of my training and LDs totally barefoot. BUT the park I train at has lots and LOTS of rock - so they are well used to going on 30 mile training rides on all rock.

However, on new mounts (and when I converted to barefoot in '06) I use Easyboot Epics. They fit better on horses with variable shaped hooves and when tight aren't flipped off by my gaited horses. Stay on through deep mud and gravel doesn't get in them.


The main part of the boot seems to last forever! In fact, I pulled out an old size 1 pair that I used on my main mount from '06-'08, to try them on a new purchase. Even after 2,000 miles - I just changed out cables and they are good for the next 1,000 miles! 

Cables generally need replacing at around 1,000 miles. Cost under $5. Gators need replacing sometimes, cost $20.

Right now Jeffers sells Epics for $70-80 each. Just bought some for my newest rehab project. Already put 21 hours (around 84-100 miles) on them this week during our trail ride vacation. Some pretty severe grades we're lunging up and sliding down. Epics handling it all in stride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

You could ask ride manager what kind of footing to expect and if they recommend hoof protection, they should know.
If footing is same as home and your horse is used to ride that distance at that speed, you might not need anything.

If the footing demands protection, you should use the boots before the actual ride. Never a good idea to experiment on ride-day! :wink:

I use mainly Easyboot Gloves. They are light and easy to put on and off. BUT, they need to fit perfectly to stay on. The Epic model, as mentioned, is more forgiving and adjustable, but more tricky to put on. Both models have a gaiter that can potentially rub some horses, so it can help putting some kind of lubricant like BodyGlide, Showsheen or Chamois cream (sports stores for cycling).

Then, Renegades, original model or Viper. Easy to put on-off, colorful, big and clunky, expensive, usually easy to fit, hard to lose (it happens, in any boot).
Choice will depend on the shape of your horses hooves, your budget and personal preferences.


----------

